

The Fay Programming Language: Compile Haskell to JavaScript - djohnsonm
http://fay-lang.org/
A proper subset of Haskell that compiles to JavaScript.
======
drostie
While I appreciate that they moved the site out to a dedicated URL, this is a
duplicate of yesterday's HN submission:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4276625>

People may appreciate the comments there.

~~~
chrisdone
Indeed, the old URL 301 redirects to this one. Noticed a spike in traffic from
HN and came to see the cause. I see it's at the bottom already, voting-based-
moderation works. :-)

------
flyhighplato
Amazing stuff. This may finally give me an excuse to learn Haskell.

I have some concerns, though. I'm no JS expert, but it seems to me the
resulting code is a bit difficult to read. The good thing about CoffeeScript
is that the code that comes out is more or less like what you put in.

